# Freebsd Related to PC-Bsd



## rdlfree (Jul 15, 2012)

Is their relationship between Free*BSD* and PC-BSD? I mean are the Free*BSD* team members involved in PC-*BSD* or is PC-*BSD* independent (I know that PC-*BSD* is based on Free*BSD*).


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 15, 2012)

PC-BSD is downstream of FreeBSD.

It's analogous to Mint being downstream from Debian.


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 15, 2012)

> Is their relationship between Freebsd and PCbsd?


 An amazing spelling mistake.
is THERE !


----------



## rdlfree (Jul 15, 2012)

Ya my brain gets things mixed up on to and too and obviously there and their - even though I know it I see it different on paper. Dropped on head to hard I believe 

This thread can be closed ! Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2012)

Some PC-BSD committers are also FreeBSD committers or developers.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 15, 2012)

rdlfree said:
			
		

> Ya my brain gets things mixed up on to and too and obviously there and their - even though I know it I see it different on paper. Dropped on head to hard I believe
> 
> This thread can be closed ! Thanks.



It's a common mistake. I knew what you meant based on the context.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jul 16, 2012)

here you can find the main developers for PCBSD, while here a complete list of FreeBSD committers.
As already pointed out, the two projects are collaborating, so pieces of code done under PCBSD can be backported to FreeBSD, even if usually it is PCBSD that takes advantage over FreeBSD! And developers can work on both sides.


----------



## ChalkBored (Jul 16, 2012)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> An amazing spelling mistake.
> is THERE !



Since you mentioned it.

Is there *a*


To bump this back towards the topic, I heard the PC-BSD devs were working on a new installer that also had the option of installing vanilla FreeBSD.
Since they already have a ZFS installer, the new one should also, and would simplify installing FreeBSD on ZFS.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jul 16, 2012)

ChalkBored said:
			
		

> To bump this back towards the topic, I heard the PC-BSD devs were working on a new installer that also had the option of installing vanilla FreeBSD.
> Since they already have a ZFS installer, the new one should also, and would simplify installing FreeBSD on ZFS.



Yes, the pcsysinstall tool is able to install either a PCBSD or a FreeBSD and provides a lot of automation and scripting. I've not yet compared to bsdinstall.


----------

